# Where can I buy CG HFE



## Mshulla (Sep 20, 2011)

The only place I can find it is direct from CG but the shipping cost £5.45 seems too steep
Anywhere else?


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Am I allowed to put this...

chemicalguysuk.com

Code DW2 gets free shipping


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Or DW1 gives you 10% off.


----------



## Mshulla (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks guys, great info.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

DW1 gives 15% off

DW2 no longer available for free shipping

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=246153


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops! Hold the DW2 then


----------

